# Latest Crochet Projects



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Just wanted to share my latest FOs with you all. I finally finished the basketweave afghan. Good ole Red Heart Super Saver made a very thick, snuggly fabric.
][/URL] 
I was pleasantly surprised with the way this scarf turned out. A combination of diagonal box stitch with Patons SWS yarn created an amazing effect.







[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are so pretty. I may have to go check out that basket weave stitch for some yarn I have around here.

Angie


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the color of your afghan. The scarf has almost an optical illusion look to it.

I've used the basket weave stitch with my handspun wool yarn. That stitch makes a tight and sturdy covering (as opposed to the more open and flexible stitches used in many afghan patterns). Very easy pattern to follow too.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting your pictures, both are gorgeous. I've been doing more knitting lately, but love basket weave in crochet, it does feel good.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I also love basket-weave, what do you think about it becoming a sweater? Would it be too rough? Maybe a really soft yarn? Oh, and thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those are ally beautiful! That scare is, as Fairviewfarm said, optical. How long did it take you to crochet the afghan? It really is beautiful.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you all for the compliments. 

Ana Bluebird, I'd think the stitch would make a beautiful sweater, but I surely wouldn't use worsted weight yarn. It created a very thickfabric, which would be too stiff for a wearable. I'd suggest trying the stitch in a sport weight or lighter.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I was delighted with the result of the scarf....it was completely unintentional but created such a cool effect. As for the afghan, it probably would have taken a couple of weeks if I'd stayed with it, but ended up taking a couple of months....I'd get bored & have to put it down until the enthusiasm came back, lol.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ana you can do that basket weave stitch in knitting. I have a pattern for sweaters using that pattern of stitches.


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Both are very pretty!!!! 

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------

